# Icosahedron Tutorial??



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 12, 2010)

http://tonyfisherpuzzles.net/065 Icosahedron Meg ( Rubik type puzzle ).html

I know he doesnt want these reproduced for profit, But I wanted one of these for personal use, and wondered if anybody knows how to make one. Or the concept of the puzzle.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 12, 2010)

Modded megaminx.
Center becomes corner, corner becomes center, edge stays edge.


----------



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Jun 12, 2010)

ChrisBird said:


> Modded megaminx.
> Center becomes corner, corner becomes center, edge stays edge.



Thanks, I thought it was a fisher cube concept applied to a megaminx. Sorta


----------

